# To Kill a Mockingbird



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

In anyone's adventures into the classics and free book websites, has anyone found this? Amazon doesn't have it in Kindle format, and I have searched several sites as well as my hometown Library site for e-books. No go. Nada. Zip. Zilch.

But, before I totally give up and read the actual DTB, I thought I would check with everyone and see if they had any luck. Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This book is definitely not available in a legal ebook edition. Many, many people wish it was.

My theory: the author is still alive and I suspect she has great influence over whether or not an ebook is produced and -- for whatever reason -- is opposed, or at least, hasn't been persuaded that it is a good idea. I think this is a similar situation with J.D. Salinger (he just celebrated his 90th birthday on January 1st. None of his books are in ebooks, either). 

It's a shame because I really would like to read TKAM on my Kindle. Oh well.

L


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of talk and articles about the 50th anniversary of this wonderful book!

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-07-10/to-kill-a-mockingbird-turns-50-tom-brokaw-on-why-its-special/?cid=hp:exc


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I REALLY wish it was available LOVE THIS BOOK


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's one of the few that I will read in paper. If I feel the need of an electronic edition, I watch the movie.  

I don't think it's going to be kindleized in my lifetime.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

the movie made the book...this was and is "good" even now simply because of the subject manner  if the roles were reversed now it would be even bigger...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> the movie made the book...this was and is "good" even now simply because of the subject manner if the roles were reversed now it would be even bigger...


Perhaps you are saying this thinking that the movie kept the book alive all these years? Because TKAM was a huge success before the movie came out in 1962.

From Wickipedia:


> In 1961, when To Kill a Mockingbird was in its 41st week on the bestseller list, it was awarded the Pulitzer Prize


At any rate, TKAM is both my favorite book AND favorite movie...and I too wish it were on Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

I once found a contemporary review of TKAM, written by a newspaper reviewer in 1962. She called the book "light" and a "beach read" and found the first person narrative irritating, particularly because it was in the voice of a child. I think she gave it a C+ for being pleasant, but forgettable.

I tried to find that review again (I stumbled on it about a year ago), but couldn't recall where it was, except that it was in some publisher's archived reviews section. If anyone has time to look for it, it's priceless.

Can you imagine being that reviewer, and going through life knowing you'd trashed To Kill a Mockingbird? 

At any rate, it's a lesson to all authors, isn't it? That sometimes it's the reviewer, and not the work?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nell Gavin said:


> Can you imagine being that reviewer, and going through life knowing you'd trashed To Kill a Mockingbird?


Like the guy who used to work for Hershey's and turned down ET. Reese's got that one and I'm sure all the Hershey's guy got was a pink slip.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you do an internet search for ebook to kill a mockingbird, you may find a PDF that you could convert for Kindle.  It's most likely illegal, but some people post their ebook collections on their website.  There would also be many study guides or notes about the book, so you have to make sure you are getting the book and not one of those.  I'm not recommending getting anything illegal, but they are out there without going to the bittorrent websites.

Moderator:  feel free to delete my message if it's inappropriate.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Nell Gavin said:


> I once found a contemporary review of TKAM, written by a newspaper reviewer in 1962. She called the book "light" and a "beach read" and found the first person narrative irritating, particularly because it was in the voice of a child. I think she gave it a C+ for being pleasant, but forgettable.
> 
> I tried to find that review again (I stumbled on it about a year ago), but couldn't recall where it was, except that it was in some publisher's archived reviews section. If anyone has time to look for it, it's priceless.
> 
> ...


And Malcolm Gladwell did it last year. http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/08/10/090810fa_fact_gladwell

There are at least a couple of good rebuttals (Kathleen Parker's recent piece is the one that made me aware of his article in the first place).
http://www.themorningsun.com/articles/2010/07/11/opinion/srv0000008800768.txt
http://newledger.com/2010/07/malcolm-gladwells-weak-attack-on-to-kill-a-mockingbird/


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Last night my girlfriend's daughter asked for help on her high school freshman English class homework; the class is reading TKAM. The homework involved applying Finch's definition of courage (to Scout) to one of the other characters in the story with quotes, attribution, specific examples, etc. I last read the book about 15 years ago so I needed to do some real-time refreshing of the story and characters.

She picked Tom Robinson and specifically his trial, so as we were working on her assignment, I started reading the first portion of the text I thought she should reference:

Atticus Finch asks Tom on the stand something like "What happened this past November 21st?" (don't have the exact quote; the book is at school right now   )

I looked over at my computer and saw the date was...November 21st.

Maybe not quite "The Twilight Zone" but I thought it was a little bit eerie.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Harper Lee is alive and in her Eighties. She probably owns the eRights to her book, so she's the Decider.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

This is my sisters' favorite book. It would be nice if she could get it in Kindle format, but she does have the hard copy.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Frustrating! It's one of my favorite books (and movies) and it's a shame it isn't available as an ebook.

Personally, if I wrote _To Kill a Mockingbird_, I'd do pretty much as Harper Lee did and never write another book. I'd just say, "Here...this is what you get from me. It's enough. It's more than you deserve. Enjoy!"


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

I love this book.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Great book. My wife was noting after reading the 50th anniversary coverage that she hasn't read it and needs to. My paper copy's long gone. Maybe the press and attention on the 50th will push things forward with it.


----------

